# we all love our bikes right, well what else you do??



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

heres me now that florida is getting warmer again, fun weekend at the lakes


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Fishin, hunting, those are the main 2 I guess. A little bit of boating on the river/lake when the weather is nice. Some saturdays I just Hang @ the pool w/ friends. Whatever comes around. lol


----------



## 08Bruteon30's (Apr 5, 2009)

lots of fishing and hangin with my kids at the park mostly


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Well lets see, I play Drums in a couple of local bands, I play guitar for fun and just teaching myself as I go, I love video games, am a computer geek, and I have been building a street/strip/show Mustang for the last 7 years. In the fall I love to hunt small game and mosse/Deer. Fishing season starts up here next week so I am really looking forward to that. I am pretty much a wide varity of hobbies and skills, I love Football (to watch) but have never played, I also run a small photography business on the side of my day job and love to shoot local sporting events and Bikers doing stunts. I love to try anything extreme, and after bungee jumping I am now looking to do some sky diving and scuba diving. Lots more I could put here but I dont want to put ya all to sleep


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

the orange dragster is mine and my dad's when it ain't hunting season and i'm not riding this is what we doin


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thats freakin sweet!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks if we didn't build our own engines we couldn't even afford to race but its fun .. ran 5.19 at 125 in the 1/8 mile so should run around an 8 .19 in the quarter... and we 're in the process of building a bigger motor....


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

well winter time i hunt and fish when i can and now that i have a brute i will spend most of my time on it. we went for our first ride this weekend and we will probably be making a trip somewhere everytime i am off this summer.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

when im not workin on or ridin the brute....umm nevermind im ALWAYS workin on or ridin the brute lmfao. 

nah i hunt some. i like goin to the lake. i would like to get back into motocross but dont have time anymore. other than that, i just hang out wit my friends/family and drink some cold ones lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Fish, Hunt and Slo-pitch all summer.

Then gamble and golf when I can


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

I would have to say fishing and golf!


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

hunting, fishing, hangin with my friends. and when the summer gets here theres no telling what im doing lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I chase critters.... Spring Turkey an Deer.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I have saltwater tanks


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Sweet!!

I can tell the kids I found Nemo 

(might want to let that one out of the bag though....lol)


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I enjoy fishing, woodworking, photography, and messing around with just about anything audio related.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

my other money pit/hobbie is my street bike. (05 zx10r w/ goodies!) i also do a lot of bowhunting. :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Work, deer/hog hunting, riding my Brute, and just enjoying the summer days...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Twisted10 said:


> my other money pit/hobbie is my street bike. (05 zx10r w/ goodies!) i also do a lot of bowhunting. :rockn:


you got my bike!


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> you got my bike!


you have one too? or u want mine?

i will prolly be selling it after this season, i may go back to an R1. :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha i friggin want one!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

r1 is what i almost killed my **** fool self on a few years ago. never again!


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

they are a lot of fun...

Ive wrecked twice, I was hit by a car when I had my R1... Then I lowsided the zx10 on the track... shat happens. :bigok: 

if it doesnt have road rash, your not riding it hard enough!


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

If it's EXTREME I'm doing it!!!!​


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

...and believe it or not, between all that, the mule ride through the Grand Canyon was the most scary!​


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Dang bro you live an very active life!
Live it up!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

maybe i need more info on how riding a mule was more scary than all those other huge *** critters


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Cant believe you do that to the Hummer. live it up.:rockn:


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

BigP said:


> maybe i need more info on how riding a mule was more scary than all those other huge *** critters


imagine this: your on an iced over 'path way' made like 150 years ago... and your on an animal that does what it wants, and only what it wants. the path is as narrow as 3 feet in some places. the edge of the path is the edge of a cliff that can be as far down as 1000 feet to a rock bottom! i was green half the way down to the bottom to of the canyon!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

iced over? i guess deserts have winter too huh :shrug:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Cant believe you do that to the Hummer. live it up.:rockn:


Contrary to popular belief, they were not desinged to take the kids to dance practice.

Beat her like a rental!!!


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

BigP said:


> iced over? i guess deserts have winter too huh :shrug:


yea the top of the canyon was all snow and the bottom was like 75 degrees.
def something you need to accomplish before you die.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

wonder if they'll let me take the brute instead of a smelly slow jackass


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

haha


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

dude i give you props on all that im the same way would like to so it all. if you dont mind me asking what happened to your limb man


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Well... it's a long story, but pretty much, I lost it to a Bull Shark.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ouch


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

this is my second hobby , been ridin moto cross for 5 years now


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Fishing, hunting, love me some college football, nothing out of the extraordinary, I live a simple life lol


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

In the winter I snowboard cut lots of fire wood, the rest of the seasons when I'm not riding I drink beer, camp, some river fishing, knee board, and try to travel as much as possible.


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

bikin, camping/quading, firebuilding/drinkin, trucks, boating...I did the driving and a bit of boarding(I lat her drive sometimes),but the boat was sold to buy quads


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

here's some more


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

and somemore


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I love camping with my fam and friends. I do vacations to colorado every yr. I love drag racing, mud racing, wake boarding, jet skiing, workin on my projects. I raise chickens too. Nothin like farm fresh eggs hehe

Ride my 84 X2 in the summer alot. Lots of camping and stuff. Has pretty much every aftermarket part on it. Its a sleeper :saevilw:









My mud toy. "The Tank" 84 E250 Pathfinder Quadravan. 460 c6 Edlebrock goodies. 6" superlift. 33" worn out tires haha










I do mud runs. Does really good against guys with thousands in their trucks. I paid 500 for this van hehe.










My go fast toy. 96 Cobra. Eagle rods, diamond pistons, mac long tubes with x pipe, electric header dumps, UPR k member kit with coil over kit. UPR caster camber plates, lowered 1.5" 17" cobra r rims. Pretty much bullit proof motor built for NOS. Probably gonna run 125 shot of nos later. 










My long term project. When I get more of my cobra done this will be next. 58 Ford panel truck with 1960 front clip. I got a 460 for it that will be built. C6 auto and slammed to the ground. Alot of body work done already. 










My 05 zx636r. Muzzys slip on, k&n, zx12r lowering lnks, tons of lockhard phillips aluminum stuff. One of these days I will totally strip it and customize it more. 










Racing at Mid America Motorplex in Iowa. Racin my brother. His zx9r would beat me on the straight runs but I'd get'em on the turns with my lil 636 hehe










My baby. I was brought home from the hospital when I was born in this car. 68 merc cougar xr7. Hi Po 289, headers, edlebrock goodies, Another long term project.










Goin muddin with my fam and friends alot. 










We do lots of car shows. We are Mustang freaks. My cougar, cobra, my bros 67 390 gt, my dads 69 boss 429. 










I hatched most of these in an incubator. All are really tame. Fun to watch and take care of. 



















Sorry, bored and nothin to do on a sunday haha


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

gpinjason said:


>


"We're going streaking, through the quads and to the gymnasium........Bring your green hat!!!!! " haha i love that movie


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

what other stuff? if it aint cold im ridin!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

if it is cold im workin on what i broke during the riding season and hunting usually.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Hunt, some fishing, cycling, motocross, youtube/forum junkie, travel to see family and friends, sleep. Pretty much anything outdoors.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

lots of snowboarding and fine woodwork for me. plus playing pool in my storage room and drinking. and travel when i can afford it (once a year)


----------



## jsmith (Oct 21, 2009)

i dont have any pics to post yet (lazy i know) but i have custom bagged civic, bagged ford ranger, lifted z71, yj jeep wrangler and my tahoe those keep me busy jus doin stuff to them when im not riding or workin on my wheeler i like to go out on the lake pretty much anything outside or with friends is where youll find me... i like goin floatin down the river in arkansas, i like the climbin the mountains also. ill go anywhere from florida to california if i have the money to go on a road trip!!! we are goin to the coast this weekend to biloxi,ms for the music as a weapon 5 tour with korn, disturbed, sevendust and in this moment playing its gonna be awesome!!!


----------

